# Scale of Daseian notation



## masi

Hi!

The scale presented in the Musica enchiriadis is quite peciular as it repeats every fifth and not octave. Wikipedia dismisses this simply as an error by the author which is quite a bold statement given that the book seems to have been distributed widely in Europe.

Does anyone can tell me if a melody that goes down to the graves or up to the excellentes is supposed to contain b-flat and f-sharp?

Masi


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

The beginning of the Musica enchiriadis describes how there are 18 notes in the total gamut of pitches, and how these notes are arranged into four tetrachords (4 * 4 = 16) with two extra notes. The entire gamut equates to our modern notes thus:

graves finales superiores excellentes

G A Bb C * D E F G * A B C D * E F# G A * B C#


----------



## regenmusic

Ryan Rey - "Hucbald" (Songpedia)

Here is an ode to the creator of it:

"Hucbald is known for his de musica (aka De harmonica institutione) which introduced daseian notation."


----------

